# Bay hippie outfitters 9/9 and 9/13



## Scotthanchey (Mar 25, 2013)

More great redfishing over on Calcasieu lake ! Here is two days of putting limits on the tables at bay hippie outfitters this week ! We also had 3 trips where we caught and released oversized reds all morning (averaging around 30/day) ! Give us a call to get in on remaining September and October dates ! 

Captain Scott Hanchey
337-302-6232


----------



## Scotthanchey (Mar 25, 2013)

*Pic*

Picture


----------

